# Dancing



## Sodasats20 (Jun 9, 2022)

(Does distraction dance)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2022)

But can we dance where we want to, 
can we leave your friends behind?
Because your friends don't dance,
and if they don't dance, 
well, they're no friends of mine.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 9, 2022)

What if you sneeze while dancing?


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 9, 2022)

Izzy4895 said:


> What if you sneeze while dancing?


I’d have to assume that since you asked that, you sneezed while dancing


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jun 9, 2022)

Izzy4895 said:


> What if you sneeze while dancing?


then you have a boogie

im sorry.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 9, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> then you have a boogie
> 
> im sorry.


You have defiled this pure thread with a corny joke 

You must die


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jun 9, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> You have defiled this pure thread with a corny joke
> 
> You must die


corny? I thought it was a-maize-ing.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 9, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> corny? I thought it was a-maize-ing.


The fox god is not pleased, and is coming for you. Pray all you want, it will not save you. This is not only a warning, but a threat. Sleep with your eyes open tonight.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 9, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> View attachment 133302


Smooth


----------



## herness (Jul 10, 2022)

Dancing and singing are my top two activities for the good mood.
The article in this blog offers a good list of free and paid online course https://www.skillcourses.com/best-onlinе-singing-lessons/ which sometimes can be done with the very famous artists, like Christina Aguilera. I was very surprised about that to be honest.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2022)




----------

